# Medicines through Canada Customs



## Kauai Kid (Jun 19, 2015)

My wife and I usually put our meds in the plastic containers that show the days Sun-Sat and leave the prescription bottles home.

Would that be advisable for Canada Customs/Drug Enforcement or should we take the individual pill bottles so they know we aren't some 70 year old drug gang for seniors?

We're going to Lake Louise and Banff in September 2015

Thanks,  Sterling


----------



## sue1947 (Jun 19, 2015)

Take the pill bottles along but you probably won't have an issue.  However, for the 1% chance that you might be searched, it's easier to have the pill bottles along.  Back when lots of US citizens would cross the border to buy drugs in Canada, US customs would ask about drug purchases but I  haven't seen that for quite a few years.  

Sue


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 19, 2015)

I was afraid that was going to be the case.  Thanks for the info.

You have bear spray in Canada. 

How about politician spray availability??  :hysterical:

Thanks, Sterling


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 19, 2015)

I know the worry warts say to have the paper 'scripts with you, but we've never been asked after traveling to 50 or more countries. Unless you are carrying a large quantity, or are going to buy a large quantity of Canadian medications, I wouldn't bother. You would be far more likely to be asked returning to the US than going anywhere else.

I have bear repellent and bells to put on the hiking boots if you need them. But if you come across that politician repellent to spray on my TV and phone, I'd appreciate some.

Jim


----------



## moonstone (Jun 19, 2015)

Kauai Kid said:


> I was afraid that was going to be the case.  Thanks for the info.
> 
> You have bear spray in Canada.
> 
> ...



Haha I wish!!

We have always been advised to travel across any borders with prescription meds in their original (drugstore issued) containers, especially if the meds are in the narcotic class. I've only had customs take a close look at the bottles once in over 20 years! 

Our insurance company allows us to get 3 months worth of meds at once so most of them are in large bottles. When we are going somewhere for just a week or 10 days I take the large bottles to the drug store and ask if  8 or 9 days worth can be repackaged into a small bottle. They reprint the prescription label and happily give us new little bottles. YMMV

A few years ago DH & I were on 9 different prescriptions between us  -we are now down to 5!

Have a great trip to one of the most beautiful areas of our country!

~Diane


----------



## BevL (Jun 22, 2015)

What we've always done is get a list of Greg's meds and do a letter for his nephrologist to sign saying that he needs to bring his medical "stuff" including prescriptions, across the border.  Then get the doc to initial the med list.

I guess it comes down to risk tolerance.  Chances are you'll never be checked, especially if you're driving across.  We've never been asked when we're in the car.  If your number comes up and you have a bunch of pills in a container that aren't identified, it could be a bit of explaining and time spent.  That's where a list might come in handy, and a prayer that you get a secondary inspector who is in a good mood and didn't fight with his/her spouse that morning.


----------



## Ironwood (Jun 24, 2015)

Coming back to Canada a month ago from LAX something metal in one of our carry on bags triggered the scanners and we were pulled aside for a thorough search of our carry-ons.   We had two prescriptions in their drugstore plastic containers containing pills between the two of us and I can tell you they were thoroughly looked at and labels read.  No questions were asked, but I'm sure if they had been loose in snack size zip bags or some other non labeled container we might have had an issue.  You don't want any issues with meds especially at departure, so to be safe bring them in drugstore containers.  Before going, I had asked my drugstore for a smaller container for my blood pressure pills, so I wasn't carting a two week supply in an oversized plastic bottle.


----------

